# Install von LiveCD - Flashlaufwerk - No bootable media found

## Inkarnat

Ich möchte aus einer LiveCD Gentoo auf einen Rechner mit Core2Duo und Flashlaufwerk installieren.

 Aber anscheinend happert es schon beim booten.

Auf der Konsole gibt er mir aus:

```

 >> Activating mdev

 >> Making tmpfs for /newroot

 >> Attempting to mount media:- /dev/sda

 >> No bootable medium found. Waiting for new devices...

 >> Attempting to mount media:- /dev/sda

 !! Could not find CD to boot, something else needed!

 ..

 >> Determining root device ...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

```

Was benötigt Gentoo um das Flashlaufwerk zu erkennen? Oder tappe ich daneben?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Edit:

auch 

```
gentoo dopcmcia
```

 bringt mich nicht weiter...

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit welchem Controller ist denn das Flashlaufwerk angeschlossen?

Probier evtl mal eine neuere CD, Knoppix oder so. Die CD ist primär irrelevant, da alles ausm I-Net kommt.

Tobi

----------

## 69719

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Teststellung ...

```

acpi=off all-generic-ide pci=nommconf irqpoll

```

... hatte damals geholfen. Eventuell ist da was für dich dabei.

----------

## Inte

Wie es der Zufall will hatte ich die Tage das gleiche Problem.

Schließ mal ein anderes CD/DVD-Laufwerk an. Mein altes (10 Jahre) Creative DVD-Laufwerk konnte zwar booten, aber nicht gemountet (zum kopieren der Daten ins tmpfs) werden. Im Betrieb funktioniert es einwandfrei ... nur mit der 2007.0 LiveCD will es nicht. Mit einem anderen Laufwerk ging es dann.

Ich hatte auch mit den Parametern rumgespielt, aber keinen Erfolg. Vielleicht funktioniert es bei Dir.

Benutzt Du ein USB-Laufwerk? Das würde zumindest schonmal erklären, warum es als /dev/sda erkannt wird.

----------

## 69719

Bei mir war es ein USB Laufwerk  :Smile: 

----------

## Inkarnat

Erstmal danke für alle Antworten!

 Ich hab erstmal versucht mit Knoppix zu booten -> folgende Fehlermeldung: 

```
Can't find Knoppix filesystem, ...
```

Habe dann auch andere Bootmedien probiert.

Solche mit Windows- ähnlichen Bootmechanismus wie BartPe oder UltimateBootCD funktionieren.

So habe ich dann auch herausgefunden, dass ich doch eine interne Festplatte à 250 GB drinne habe... (hab den PC nicht zusammengestellt/ ist nicht meiner)

Gut, BartPE zeigt das der FestPlatten-Speicher nicht zugeordnet ist.

Versucht mit GParted zu booten und voilá, es klappt!

Formatiere zu ext3 und versuche dann wieder mit Knoppix zu booten - wieder : 

```
Can't find Knoppix filesystem, ...
```

 :Sad: 

@escor: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Teststellung ...
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich dann auch versucht - dann bekomme ich noch vor der Fehlermeldung:

```

Enabling DMA acceleration for: hde

Enabling DMA acceleration for: hdg
```

Wobei mit hde seltsamerweise die Festplatte gemeint ist (hdg = ?) ...

@Finsswimmer:

 *Quote:*   

> Mit welchem Controller ist denn das Flashlaufwerk angeschlossen?
> 
> Probier evtl mal eine neuere CD, Knoppix oder so. Die CD ist primär irrelevant, da alles ausm I-Net kommt.
> 
> Tobi

 

Langsam glaube ich auch das es an den Intel-Chipsatz liegt...

Aber wie bekomme ich den Chipsatz sicher heraus? Unter UltimateBootCD4Win gibt es ein Tool Namens  SIW

- da war ich mir bei den ganzen aufgezeigten Controllern nicht sicher welcher der Relevante war.

Kann es der 

```
Intel 82830MP
```

 sein?

Kann es sein dass Gentoo einen älteren Kernel benutzt der nicht mit dem Controller zurechtkommt?

Ich denke nicht dass die Festplatte oder das DVD-Laufwerk via USB angeschlossen sind (beide intern)

- heißt nicht 

```
/dev/sda
```

 dass es ein SCSI/SATA-LAufwerk ist?

(Deshalb verwirrt mich auch die Ausgabe 

```

Enabling DMA acceleration for: hde

Enabling DMA acceleration for: hdg
```

 so ungemein - ich denke schon das die Festplatte über Sata angeschlossen ist...)

Mal wieder ein Roman geschrieben....  :Rolling Eyes:   Wie komme ich weiter?  :Shocked: 

----------

## obscurus

Du bist nicht allein!

Hab mir auch grad einen neuen Rechner gezimmert mit AMD-Chipsatzboard und Brisbane-CPU. Das DVD-ROM ist ein rel. modernes Philips (2 Jahre).

Also daran kanns nicht hapern. Zumindest hatten die Vorgängerversionen 2006.0/1 oder auch älter davon gescheit starten wollen.

Ich war überrascht, daß es nichts aktuelleres gibt 2007.0 klingt ja schon was älter...

Naja meine Ausgabe klang ähnlich:

```
Attemting to mount media

...

<Aufzählung der devices von hda, hdb bis zu sda>

...

No bootable medium found. Waiting for new devices <ja nee is klar, wovon hat er denn dann bis hier hin gebootet? tztztz>

Attemting to mount media

...

<wieder Aufzählung der devices>

...

 !! Could not find CD to boot, something else needed!

 ..

 >> Determining root device ...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected. 

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot()::
```

Mit shellbekommt man eine busybox, die aber nicht wirklich weiterhilft.

Ich werds jetzt einfach mal über Knoppix einrichten. Geht ja auch... ;)

<hl>

Dieser Beitrag sollte rein dazu dienen, darzustellen daß der Fehler keine Eintagsfliege ist, sondern auch gerne mal häufiger vorkommt.

----------

## Inkarnat

 *Quote:*   

> Du bist nicht allein!

 

ah, gott sei dank! Ich dreh schon am Rad...

 *Quote:*   

> Das DVD-ROM ist ein rel. 

  Bei mir auch...

 *Quote:*   

> ch werds jetzt einfach mal über Knoppix einrichten

 

Genau das hatte ich ja auch vor, nur kann bei mir selbst dummerweise auch Knoppix nicht booten.

Siehe Fehlermeldung: 

```
Can't find Knoppix filesystem, ...
```

Wüsste im Moment keine gute Patentlösung...

----------

## Inkarnat

das Mainboard:

     Gigabyte X38-DS4

mit Intel X38 Express Chipset

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungsberichte zu diesem Board/Chipsatz ?

Sollte ich selbst eine LiveCD mit einem modifizierten/aktuelleren Kernel erstellen (macht das Sinn) und wenn ja wie am besten?

(Howto für Anfänger...)

----------

## firefly

 *Inkarnat wrote:*   

> das Mainboard:
> 
>      Gigabyte X38-DS4
> 
> mit Intel X38 Express Chipset
> ...

 

du könntest mal sidux(http://sidux.org/) testen die haben vermutlich nen aktuelleren kernel als knoppix

----------

